# Brownish meat?



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey guys,

I got a doe the other day and had to let it lay for about 4 hrs while I helped a friend track a buck he had shot at. When I went to gut her I noticed that some of the meat where I split the pelvis looked aliitle brown. I let it hang for the last 3 days, plenty cold enough, and when I started cutting it up I noticed other areas that had a brown tint to it instead of the normal dark meat color. Anyone seen this before? She was quartering to me, so the shot went through the heart and into the corner of the stomach....yuk! Could this have affected the meat?
My dad is running his own experiment right now in the frying pan, but I'm not so sure.

Thanks


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The gut shot (provided you cleaned her up well) and letting her lay for 4 hours would not have ruined the meat. As far as any odd coloration I can't say that I have ever seen that. I will pass on making any judgment on that one.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I have seen it before. If you take you knife just trim a 1/4 inch under the surface of it and it will be dark red again. Nothing is wrong with the meat, for some reason that area reacts a little different to exposure to air.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I read it to sound like the area was dark as soon as he opened her up. It will look darker as it sits and dries on the surface but that doesn't sound to me like what he is seeing.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

if it smells rotten, it is. i worked in the restaurant bizz kitchens for many years and with the good chefs, if it smelled fishy, it got thrown out and if it smelled bad, it too got thrown out. i remember on time the owner of a restaurant i worked at (pj's lounge,they tore it down and its no longer a building) washed off some pork chops that smelled bad to me and he made me broil them up because everything else was frozed and it was the lunch rush, ended up comming back to bite him in the azz. several people got sick and suied him. brown raw meat is not a good sign. if its brown and smells bad, there's no way id eat it.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

ezbite said:


> if its brown and smells bad, there's no way id eat it.


I agree, I ran in to this situation *once *when I was in College, never again !


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

There's nothing wrong with the meat. When the flesh is exposed to the outside air, the moisture in the meat starts to evaporate, leaving the brownish color. Most opt to trim it off, as I do, because it is not appealing to the eye.

Let your nose be the judge, though. If it smells funky, trim off a little more than you normally would. If the meat never got more than 40 degrees, you'll be fine.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

krustydawg said:


> I agree, I ran in to this situation *once *when I was in College, never again !


Crying over this one ! Sorry nothing to contribute to this thread but krusty has me in tears.....


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

hey EZ.... does that pertain to women also....:S


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

eyeballs said:


> hey EZ.... does that pertain to women also....:S


especially to women


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Krusty, that is the true definition of an overbite! Smaller bites keeps it in the good meat, not brown!


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Papascott said:


> Krusty, that is the true definition of an overbite! Smaller bites keeps it in the good meat, not brown!


Yeah, that overbite was corrected with braces ! After a few trial and error sessions I finally figured it out !


----------



## eyeballs (May 1, 2005)

you guys are tearing me up....lol


----------

